# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ảnh đẹp du lịch >  Lặng ngắm những thị trấn cổ đẹp như tranh thủy mặc - du lịch Trung Quốc

## hantt.163

*Hàng năm có hàng triệu lượt du khách khắp nơi đổ về du lịch Trung Quốc để thăm quan các ngôi làng cổ kính với phong cảnh hữu tình, thơ mộng.*
 
 
 Người dân trong làng Cập Thiện chủ yếu sống bằng nghề nông và dịch vụ du lịch. 
 
Làng Cập Thiện ở thành phố Thiệu Hưng thuộc tỉnh Chiết Giang.
 
 
Nằm ở tỉnh Sơn Tây, Trung Quốc, ngôi làng Dapin cổ kính chỉ có tổng cộng 17 cư dân là những người già ở độ tuổi từ 50 tới 88. 
 
Làng Gongtan ở thành phố Trùng Khánh, Trung Quốc, là nơi có những ngôi  nhà cổ đã tồn tại gần 1.700 năm nay. Gongtan từng là trung tâm buôn bán  hàng hóa, đặc biệt là muối giữa các tỉnh Tứ Xuyên, Hồ Bắc, Hồ Nam và Quý  Châu. 
 
Phượng Hoàng là thị trấn cổ được xây dựng bên dòng Đà Giang, Hồ Nam,  Trung Quốc. Nơi này đã có lịch sử hơn 1.000 tuổi và là một trong những  di tích văn hóa hấp dẫn bậc nhất ở đất nước Vạn Lý Trường Thành. 
 
Thị trấn nhỏ Châu Trang thuộc tỉnh Giang Tô, nằm cách Thượng Hải khoảng  70 km. Những nếp nhà ở đây được xây dựng từ năm 700 trước Công nguyên,  nên đây trở thành cổ trấn lâu đời nhất Trung Quốc. 
 
Hoành Thôn là ngôi làng cổ có tuổi đời hơn 800 tuổi, nằm dưới chân núi  Hoàng Sơn, thuộc tỉnh An Huy, Trung Quốc. Những ngôi nhà trong làng đều  in đậm dấu ấn thời gian với mái ngói rêu phong, tường gạch cũ kỹ. 
 
Khách du lịch mê mẩn với dịch vụ chèo thuyền trên sông vản cảnh làng cổ Quan Vu, thành phố Thiệu Hưng, Chiết Giang. 
 
Cảnh đêm tuyệt đẹp trên sông nước của cổ trấn Yuehe thuộc thành phố Gia Hưng, tỉnh Chiết Giang. 
 
Những tay máy nghiệp dư tranh nhau chụp cảnh hoàng hôn ở làng cổ Ô Trấn,  thành phố Đồng Hương, tỉnh Chiết Giang. Về đêm cảnh những ngôi nhà ven  sông của Ô Trấn cũng gợi nhiều cảm hứng sáng tác cho khách du lịch. 
yume.vn 		


Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Hà Nội - Thượng Hải - Tô Châu - Hàng Châu - Bắc Kinh (7 ngày 6 đêm)* - *Ha Noi - Thuong Hai - To Chau - Hang Chau - Bac Kinh (7 ngay 6 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Trung Quốc* - *tour du lich Trung Quoc*

Cùng khám phá *du lịch Trung Quốc* - *du lich Trung Quoc*

----------


## rose

thanh bình thật đấy

----------


## khanhszin

nhìn đẹp đấy, nhưng mà m ghét TQ

----------


## rose

cảnh đêm đẹp thật

----------


## moscomp

Cảnh rất đẹp

----------


## viet_u7891

Nhìn cảnh an bình quá

----------


## thientai206

cảnh đẹp, sông thì lúc đục lúc xanh. ~~

----------

